# short news artical i ran across re canon seeks to fully automate production



## kdsand (May 14, 2012)

http://m.yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/news/canon-seeks-full-automation-camera-production-055447035--finance.html?orig_host_hdr=news.yahoo.com&.intl=US&.lang=en-US


----------



## Wild (May 15, 2012)

I hope this means their cost-saving efforts will trickle down to the consumer, but probably not.


----------



## Matthew19 (May 15, 2012)

All cost savings ends up benefiting the consumer in the long run. why? competition.


----------

